# ABS pump/N112 in need of replacement



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey,
I've got two fault codes, one stating ABS pump needs to be replaced and so does the N112 SAI valve (fault codes posted below). Now, could someone post some pictures with locations of both? I know N112 is somewhere near the airbox, but I have no idea about the ABS pump... And AFAIK N112 takes care of lower emissions, and if it doesn't work, could that be the reason why my car always smells of exhaust gases when stationary (even with the windows rolled up sometimes) ?

*ABS Hydraulic Pump - V64
or ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)

Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Open Circuit : P1432*


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Just because you have a code doesn't mean you have a bad part. The ABS pump could just have a faulty wire, as could your N112. Do continuity tests on the wires before replacing the parts. The ABS pump is just off the master cylinder, iirc.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, the ABS warning light first appeared when I was driving during hard rain, and dissapeared. But it kept comming back frequenzly and now it's always on.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

The N112 is below the metal plate that bolts to the front of the intake manifold (plastic trim on top of plate). It has a vacuum line which hooks into the manifold vacuum source, and another which goes to your combi valve to inject air into the exhaust on cold starts.

While this will throw a code, it's only important when car is first started and everything is cold.

As the other poster mentioned check your wiring, otherwise you could replace a good part because of bad / broken connection

Here is a good pic of where this is even if the notes are in German.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

That's a great spot for broken vacuum lines, especially if you have a lot of miles on your car. With the oil filter/heat exchanger right below it along with the failure-prone PCV piping in there, oil vapor can get all over the place, breaking down rubber parts faster than normal.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Bago47,

I had the same ABS V64 Code you mentioned and while researching for it came across a very easy fix (I couldn't believe it) that many people report is working.

ALL you have to do is clean very well the fuse for the ABS pump which is on top of the battery (green fuse on top of battery box further to the right)...dirt gets in it and that impedes flow of electrical current to the pump and therefore the code.

So, pull the fuse (there is 3, clean them all); sand paper it a little bit, make sure there is no dirt in it and reseat the fuse.
Hopefully that will solve it for ya.


----------

